
Show HN: YouTube Timed Comments - lerxst00
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/youtube-timed-comments/mfmjnhncafdcdegeiamnjpnjgmmkkaal
======
weskey
This is a really cool idea. Any chance of us getting a Firefox version?

